# Pakistan grants 2,000 scholarships to Afghan students: Official



## Zibago

Pakistan grants 2,000 scholarships to Afghan students: Official

A Pakistani official has said scholarships have been granted to at least 2,000 Afghan students in different colleges in the country including engineering and medical.

Abdul Qadir Baloch has informed regarding the approval of the scholarships to the Afghan students, according to local media reports in Pakistan.

Speaking to media in Pakistan, Baloch said over 7,000 Afghan students were presently studying in Pakistan on self-finance basis.

Baloch further added that over 30,000 Afghans who had completed their education in Pakistan were now serving their country at different government departments, military and multi-national companies.

In other parts of his speech, Baloch said all those who had married Afghan women could get citizenship in accordance with the government policies.

“A summary has been already moved to the prime minister for relaxing all those Afghan refugees who had properties or businesses in Pakistan,” he was quoted as saying in a report by The Daily Times newspaper.
http://www.khaama.com/pakistan-grants-2000-scholarships-to-afghan-students-official-01782

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell hound

Zibago said:


> Pakistan grants 2,000 scholarships to Afghan students: Official
> 
> A Pakistani official has said scholarships have been granted to at least 2,000 Afghan students in different colleges in the country including engineering and medical.
> 
> Abdul Qadir Baloch has informed regarding the approval of the scholarships to the Afghan students, according to local media reports in Pakistan.
> 
> Speaking to media in Pakistan, Baloch said over 7,000 Afghan students were presently studying in Pakistan on self-finance basis.
> 
> Baloch further added that over 30,000 Afghans who had completed their education in Pakistan were now serving their country at different government departments, military and multi-national companies.
> 
> In other parts of his speech, Baloch said all those who had married Afghan women could get citizenship in accordance with the government policies.
> 
> “A summary has been already moved to the prime minister for relaxing all those Afghan refugees who had properties or businesses in Pakistan,” he was quoted as saying in a report by The Daily Times newspaper.
> http://www.khaama.com/pakistan-grants-2000-scholarships-to-afghan-students-official-01782


what the hell.focus on our own kids first instead on these snakes damit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paki_rambo

more hamid karzais in making 
Pakistan has to take care of its own first before giving such generous scholarships to these leeches

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Good job, these students will go back to Afghanistan with an education and important skill-sets - they will be crucial in rebuilding and making Afghanistan a more stable country. 

A stable Afghanistan means a stable sub-continent.


----------



## Zibago

Hell hound said:


> what the hell.focus on our own kids first instead on these snakes damit.


Potential ISI agents

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

The truck driver course seems popular

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

ھمیں دشمن کے بچوں کو پڑھانا ھے

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sinnerman108

Why are we allowing these thankless people ?

When will we learn, we need to shun and absolutely isolate and cut this country off.


----------



## Jaanbaz

Zibago said:


> ھمیں دشمن کے بچوں کو پڑھانا ھے



2186 Guests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell hound

Zibago said:


> ھمیں دشمن کے بچوں کو پڑھانا ھے


hate to admit but i agree with you.but it should not be at the expense of our kids though.


----------



## Jaam92

its not our duty to teach them
tell them the go to hell india for studies and even for pee

we are not responsible for them 
yar hum ny koi theeka to nahi utha rakha inka 
i believe we should stop our exports and aid to afghanistan


----------



## Khan_21

@A-Team as always avoiding any positive news regarding Pakistan wrt Afghanistan be it Giving scholarships to afghan students or building hospitals and universities inside Afghanistan . His focus is only on our generals


----------



## Zibago

Jaanbaz said:


> 2186 Guests.


afghanis?


----------



## A-Team

Khan_21 said:


> @A-Team as always avoiding any positive news regarding Pakistan wrt Afghanistan be it Giving scholarships to afghan students or building hospitals and universities inside Afghanistan . His focus is only on our generals



Not fair my friend  I have my own biases but if you follow my pattern of posts, anything positive has always been highlighted by me and anything against Afghan interests also argued but in respectful manner.

My motto is that we can only develop as a region if we have regional stability, of course Pakistan is an important element of that stability, since Afghanistan cant develop if Pakistan unstable.

As for the Jernals  I think our friend @pakistani342 has more to say than I do

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Feroz Alam Khan

A-Team said:


> Not fair my friend  I have my own biases but if you follow my pattern of posts, anything positive has always been highlighted by me and anything against Afghan interests also argued but in respectful manner.
> 
> My motto is that we can only develop as a region if we have regional stability, of course Pakistan is an important element of that stability, since Afghanistan cant develop if Pakistan unstable.
> 
> As for the Jernals  I think our friend @pakistani342 has more to say than I do



bhai I agree with you .... we need stability across the region.... peace and growth ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I M Sikander

Afghanistan is a black hole for resources and good will. So better not waste our resources in this ultimate black hole.


----------



## Menace2Society

Thats not the only thing Pakistan is doing for Afghans kids.






Educating Afghan school kids on a daily basis. Pakistan really did not deserve a neighbor like Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

Zibago said:


> Pakistan grants 2,000 scholarships to Afghan students: Official
> 
> A Pakistani official has said scholarships have been granted to at least 2,000 Afghan students in different colleges in the country including engineering and medical.
> 
> Abdul Qadir Baloch has informed regarding the approval of the scholarships to the Afghan students, according to local media reports in Pakistan.
> 
> Speaking to media in Pakistan, Baloch said over 7,000 Afghan students were presently studying in Pakistan on self-finance basis.
> 
> Baloch further added that over 30,000 Afghans who had completed their education in Pakistan were now serving their country at different government departments, military and multi-national companies.
> 
> In other parts of his speech, Baloch said all those who had married Afghan women could get citizenship in accordance with the government policies.
> 
> “A summary has been already moved to the prime minister for relaxing all those Afghan refugees who had properties or businesses in Pakistan,” he was quoted as saying in a report by The Daily Times newspaper.
> http://www.khaama.com/pakistan-grants-2000-scholarships-to-afghan-students-official-01782


----------



## The Sandman

Come on guys if some wants to study than let them and help them this is a good news. 
Hopefully they will give credit of this to GHQ too JK!


----------



## Zee-shaun

This is a bad idea, you can't change the mindset of these unthankful people, not even with good and free education. 
They will migrate to west and spew venom at our country that paid for their expences.


----------

